# After 2 years, I still find it funny...



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

lol thanks for the upload


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Dude, you got ONE line...*

This is great, have not seen this before! It's even funnier the second or third time around! HeHe...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, that's the best.


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

That was rather.... um... entertianing, I like it ^_^


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That was fun.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Lol! That was funny! Zombies... Sheesh!... *


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

I am SOOOO going to incorporate the "does this taste funny to you" joke in my next haunt. Get it? He is EATING a CLOWN!!!! AAARAGGAGA HA HA HA!

That's classic.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

very funny


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Oh, that's great...and stupid....and great


----------

